# CC-Rennen in Bad Salzdetfurth



## eisenarsch (22. Juni 2006)

Am 16/17 September ist es wieder soweit und wer will kann sich jetzt endlich anmelden   Das Finale der Bundesliga im CC findet dort auch statt 
http://www.bad-salzdetfurth.de/
Ich hoffe es machen viele mit


----------



## hafensänger (23. Juni 2006)

... und angemeldet    Bin wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

